

Blank - apruss
http://madebywickd.com/blank/

======
spleeder
It annoys me to no end when people write "your" where it should be "you're".
And I'm not a native English speaker.

~~~
markyc
same here, non-native, never understood why this is so difficult for people..
just replace it with 'you are' in your mind to see if it works

~~~
moepstar
The most fascinating thing about that whole your / you're confusion thing is:

It mostly happens to native speakers - or so i've observed..

And yes, it also makes me facepalm a little everytime i encounter it (non-
native speaker as well..)

------
codeik
Why would a competent developer want to work on this with a you, a beginner?

~~~
caipre
To help? A beginner who takes the initiative to start a project and is willing
to learn has my full support as a "competent developer".

